# Cockatiels are not eating the mineral block and cuttlebone!!!



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I have pair of a true pair cockatiels (male and female).  They are molting~~~I heard that cockatiels need more calcium and protein during molting. 

Unfortunately, none of them interested in the cuttlebone and mineral block~~~nor any other dark leaf veggie~~~

What should I do???

Should I grinded the cuttlebone into powder and mix into their diet???


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

huson said:


> Should I grinded the cuttlebone into powder and mix into their diet???


 That is what I did before Holly started eating it on her own. I still do it occasionaly just to be sure she is actually consuming it and not just chewing on it.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You can also get a calcium supplement if you really don't think they are getting enough. Calcium is very important!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine don't eat cuttlefish either, so when Quinn started moulting I bought them an avian calcium suppliment. It worked so well that it actually brought Harley into a moult at 3 months old.

A cheaper alternative is to just scrape off some of the cuttlefish into a powder over their food, and coat everything in it.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

thnx!! for the inputs~~~

yes, I will continue do the same thing~~~because they are like babies to me, I will do whatever to ensure that they are getting all the nutrition they need!

Hugz~~


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're not going to eat vegetables if they aren't available to them. You give them veggies, and they don't eat it, and then you say that's it, they aren't eating so I'm not going to give them veggies anymore is going to make it harder if you try and give them veggies again later on, just expect the same thing to keep happening since you start then stop and then start again. Doesn't work that way.. keep offering your 'tiel things, it's the only way they're going to eventually try it out of curiosity.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Also I have noticed with my birds, They know when they need the cuttlebone sometimes mine destroy 1-2 a week other times they can sit in thier cage for weeks with out being touched 

when things are new it takes them a while to get used to it 

for the veggies, Got to spice it up Some like their leafy greens hanging, (i always leave some water on them after rinsing them they like to bath on them as well as eat them) with the non leafy veggies - like corn, peas, green beans etc. Some like them steamed, some like them cut up in small pieces, some like them in a bowl of their own (not mixed in with their main food) Some only eat it if its mixed in with their main food , some like them mashed up 

You have to try different ways to see how your birds like them, each bird is a individual and has their own personality and own way of doing things including eating 

when it comes to non leafy greens in my house their top favorite is Corn rather its corn on the cob, that i had left over from dinner, and cut into rings, or frozen corn that i tossed in the microwave for our dinner and they get the left overs 

but keep in mind do not feed birds veggies out of a can! it has way too much sodium


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

My tiel never seems to touch either her mineral block or cuttlebone and she has had issues with soft-shelled eggs and calcium deficiencies so it has been very frustrating. I do put liquid calcium drops in her water, but I think I'll try scraping some cuttlebone into her food as well. The more calcium sources the better, since in my case, I don't think my tiel is anywhere near to getting too much calcium.


----------

